

Don't tell me your tv supports Twitter (part 2) - naelshawwa
http://elshawwa.blogspot.com/2010/09/dont-tell-me-your-tv-supports-twitter.html

======
iuguy
We recently bought a 5.1 Samsung sound system for the home after the original
TV speakers died. There's all kinds of weird Internet enabled junk on it,
including Twitter. The Interface is slow and clunky (and appears to be based
on Java if the logos are to be believed). I'd struggle to see why anyone would
use Twitter on something like this, especially without a keyboard.

Then again I'm writing this comment from my couch on my TV via a Mac Mini...
Maybe there is a space for a decent implementation?

~~~
naelshawwa
Thanks for the comment. I'm just saying that its not just about accessing
Twitter, Facebook, Youtube, NetFlix etc. Those are just marketing tactics that
remind me of telecom tactics back in the early days of the iPhone. Clearly the
iPhone/Android has shown that its all about the apps, not the phone. I think
that "war" will start to move on to TVs where someone like GoogleTV and maybe
AppleTV (at some point) will have apps for your TV, while others like Samsung
will boast about Twitter, Facebook, and NetFlix.

I'd put my money on the guys behind your own personalized apps for your tv.

